# When did your stomach pop out ?



## TTC LADY

I'm still waiting for mine, looks more bloated instead of a nice cute bump. 

So typically, on average when does it pop out ?


----------



## A_Natasha

Well iv be on here posting that i want my bump n the last few days its gone huge and people are like ohhh your bellys popping out now lol ..I have well and truly "popped" lol!!


----------



## lisalove

This is my 3rd pregnancy and mine 'popped' out pretty early. I have had a firm round belly from about 9wks. Its just getting more basketball shaped by the day. People keep wanting to touch it cos it seems to have happened so quick.

It is nice to have something to show especially after the last hard few months, but the longer you have it, the harder it is. Right now its starting to get increasingly uncomfortable sitting in my fav way (my legs tucked under leaning to the side - crap description.. sorry). They say sit with your back straight, both feet together on the floor. I am only 4ft 11" so when I have my bum back in the chair my feet are no where near the floor. - sorry for that little moan there, what can I say... hormones


----------



## lousielou

32 weeks - seriously!! I still don't look pregnant if I wear certain tops :)


----------



## Genna

it just depends on your body, hun. most people cant even tell im pregnant STILL, but thats ok with me :) Some days its bigger than others, lol


----------



## TTC LADY

lousielou said:


> 32 weeks - seriously!! I still don't look pregnant if I wear certain tops :)

OMG....I can't wait that long, I want my bump now !!


----------



## lousielou

That's how I felt... but it's actually really awkward! It feels like I have a tub strapped to my tummy and I can't reach my feet!! :)


----------



## becstar

I started to show suddenly at about 16 weeks, but it's still not always noticable (depends what I'm wearing).


----------



## dreamer

Lol! It was last Friday night I popped out, I remember I had quite a big dinner and felt really bloated afterwards. we then popped into Tesco's to get a few bits and pieces and I was waddling even DH said ' why on earth are you waddling?' My stomach was huge that night and I thought oh well it'll go down by the morning. Woke up on Saturday....nope bump still there!

Went to SIL birthday and everyone commented on my stomach. It's ot a huge bump but it's definitely noticeable, I think I just look fat but everyone said is defo a preg bump!


----------



## JLS

mine popped at 14+3. That's when it started to take more of a baby bump shape and started getting hard. I notice a huge difference but peeps around me don't notice it as much....xx


----------



## AubreyK80

Im 25 weeks and i still havent popped, i keep waiting ... waiting ... waiting ....:hissy: 

All i want is to "POP" already :)

This is my first so i keep hearing thats why i havent "popped" yet ...But everyone says it will happen over night and Every morning i wake up and look at my belly .... and say .... Nope Not yet :(


----------



## Lornb

I am currently carrying a few extras lb's lol....and not sure if i have got a bump yet.

I have lost my waist which was there and my tummy feels a bit firmer so I am not sure if this is baby. 

I am currently 15 weeks and 3 days. Plus it is my first baby


----------



## celine

I get told alot I dont look pregnant...I hate it! I think the winter layers make it harder for ppl to notice.


----------



## Caramel

Mine had a real growth spurt at about 16 weeks so I'd say I popped about 17. If I wear close fitting tops it's really noticeable and is definitely protruding more than my boobs!! I can still hide it under flowing tops though.


----------



## Ducky77

with my 1st, I started to pop out around 20 weeks, but now I have started to pop out quite early prob around 10 weeks, but when I used my winter coat, ppl couldn't see my bump or using my husband t-shirt, they just thought that I am getting fatter.


----------



## juliespencer9

i still dont really look preg in some clothes x


----------



## MegGem

I'm a size 4 pants and I popped starting at 13 weeks. Before that it was just bloat. I can still fit in my normal low-rise jeans but definitely have a small bump now.


----------



## helen0381

Mine popped out about 16 weeks, OH said tonight he couldnt believe the size of my bump!! My dentist noticed yesterday I was pregnant too...im quite petite tho so thats maybe why.

xxx


----------



## topaz

Last week my work trousers weren't too bad, this week I've had to wear my maternity ones! I am 16+1 and always bigger in the evenings but not terribly noticable at work (I wear a fleece as part of my uniform). I am hoping to hide it for at least another month as I want to get the results of my triple test and have the detailed 20wk scan.

Topaz xx


----------



## honey08

this is my first, my avatar pic is my bump at 19wk,but sometimes even now it dont look that big ! lol 
my mil said 2day, oohh ur not showing much are u :? b4 19wk u cudnt even tell, u will get ur bump soon hun xx


----------



## hexyewdancer

Im showing but im not rounded still waiting for the area around my belly button to pop out. My auntie reckons that there is nothing there. lol.

With me its due to carrying him in my back. My midwife said once ive hit 30 weeks ill wish i never wanted a rounded bump.


----------



## shinona

I first started to get a little bump and it was much harder at 16 weeks. I then just looked podgy round the middle until 20 weeks when it literally popped into a bump overnight. I woke up one morning and hubby was like "where did THAT come from?". :rofl:

It'll come, hon. Don't fret.


----------



## maybethistime

Mine was 16 weeks, I woke up one morning and thought where the heck did that come from (my DH thought he had 2 explain the whole process hate it when he tries 2 be funny lol)


----------



## Kitten

Mine was about 18 weeks and it just seems to have expanded weekly since!


----------



## amslou

Think mine was this week as everyone seems to have commented on it this week and i'm defo in the maternity pants now. Went to the chemist to get a prescription on Wednesday and i asked if they wanted to see my card and the lady said "no its ok, i can see your bump!" that was the first time anyone outside my family had commented.


----------



## dizzy duck

I started looking pregnant at 14 weeks but it was around 16 weeks when I popped and now its just growing and growing :rofl:, everyone is different, I hope you don't have to wait much longer, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## loopylew

hexyewdancer said:


> Im showing but im not rounded still waiting for the area around my belly button to pop out. My auntie reckons that there is nothing there. lol.
> 
> With me its due to carrying him in my back. My midwife said once ive hit 30 weeks ill wish i never wanted a rounded bump.

Im the same, i still go in where my belly button is but have bump above and below, this week its felt like my bump starts under my boobs now, just waiting for my belly button to "pop"


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

mine has in the last couple of weeks...but still depends on what i wear! 

Wore a white top to work the other day, not a maternity one and everyone was going wowu have a bump now! Loved it :)


----------



## flutterbylge

mine was more like 17-18 weeks, before that i looked more bloated than pregnant


----------



## Suze

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> mine has in the last couple of weeks...but still depends on what i wear!
> 
> Wore a white top to work the other day, not a maternity one and everyone was going wowu have a bump now! Loved it :)

Yeah I'm the same, don't really look pregnant unless you know but I had a cream top on at work the other day and people thought I looked huge!!


----------



## massacubano

Mine popped right away with this bean. Mind you I have a sumo layer of post baby fat from my other kids. So with my first I had no clue I was pregnant till I was almost 3 months! I did not show really till 5+ months with him... excellent muscles then


----------



## tasha41

I popped at 25 weeks and my bump is still looking small and "neat"..

How it FEELS is another story though :rofl:


----------



## TheNewWife

hexyewdancer said:


> Im showing but im not rounded still waiting for the area around my belly button to pop out. My auntie reckons that there is nothing there. lol.

This is my current "problem." I still have that distinctive "2 roll" look instead of the "1 bump" look ... except that it sticks out further and I just end up looking fatter. :cry:

I can't wait to get a proper bump. My SIL has had one since about 12 weeks and I am jealous. :hissy:


----------



## kookie

mine popped bout a week ago i couldnt wait either wont be long hun xx


----------



## tmr1234

1st preg 20+wks 2nd preg 11wks and growing by the day


----------



## kaygeebee

I also have the 2 rolls of bigger fat at the moment!! They are sticking out further than my boobs now, so I am definitely growing, and feels much firmer, but I certainly don't have a nice 'bump' shape!


----------



## Bbygirl

Hi, I have no clue if I'm pregnant or not. My belly has been shifting from big to small for almost 2 months now.. What could this mean???


----------



## amotherslove

12-14 weeks. at 14 weeks i got asked my due date by a stranger :)


----------



## nat4lie86

mine decided to pop out yesterday at 14 + 1


----------



## Unexpected212

20 weeks is when it became obvious im pregnant.


----------



## sjbenefield

well this is my first baby and people started telling me i was showing around 14/15 weeks, top of my belly has been hard since then and soft-ish around the bottom portion. I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow but this entire last week anytime ive moved to situp or push myself up from a chair it feels like there is entirely tooo much pressure from underneath my belly ... so i can only assume that means theres a bump there.... 

Why dont you post a bump picture?? :hugs:

but....
truth be told i have no idea what the difference is between "popped" and "showing"

Can we get a definition over here???? lol
(dont mean to hijack your thread :blush:)


----------

